# What did you do for you betta(s) today ?



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Being a betta(s) parent can be a lot work.

What did you do for your betta(s) today ?

Whatever you did for your betta(s) today , share it !

Examples: water change, fix something, fed it, bought something, whatever .


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Today, I bought some decor for my betta Leo that will arrive in the mail by Wednesday.

I bought some decor so Leo can hide and feel safe the first week Leo is spending with me.

I bought the right water test kit today. The other day I bought a water test kit for "reef aquariums". I returned the reef water tester. I bought the freshwater tester today.


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

I set up 2 tanks today! Two more to go  it hasn’t been a walk in the park though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Later today , I will have to set up Leo's heater.

I needed to buy Leo a tank thermometer but forgotten about it when I was at Petsmart. 

I will have do something to cover up the holes or spaces in my tank cover so Leo cannot jump out. I don't know what I intend to do yet.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Today I just fed my 3 and fretted over Monet's lack of activity. Monet is my problem betta, don't know what's going on with the poor boy and I seem to be obsessing over his health.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Leo is coming from Florida to where I'm at in Nevada.

I'm just fretting and hoping that Leo makes the trip OK.

I don't know how many " layover" stops Leo will have to make before Leo can get to me.

I hope Leo doesn't have a layerover stop in a state that is really cold or freezing.

I'm crossing both fingers in hoping Leo will be OK.


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

Earlier/yesterday (I work overnights, so one day just bleeds into the next without meaning sometimes), I gave a nice warm salt bath to Varuna while doing a 50% water change on his tank. Some of the girls could use a salt bath, but dealing with 6 Betta girls all at once after working all night is sometimes more comical than constructive (or productive).

Aki needs a partial water change on her tank, & Duke could use one as well - later today/tomorrow will be a bit busy.

I've spent a few minutes a day adjusting the bubble stone in Ghost's tank, also. He enjoys it turned up higher than I like to leave it because I don't want him blowing all around the tank...

But he enjoys surfing, so I turn it up for a while everyday & let him go at it. Lol


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I sadly didn't do much today for my little guy. I was exhausted after getting home from work this morning and went straight to bed after feeding him. Didn't even watch him to make sure he got all the food before dropping into my bed. Hopefully the shrimp cleaned up anything he missed and he actually managed to get a decent meal (he's missing an eye and doesn't always see all his food). 


He did decide to give me heart attack this afternoon when I woke up, anchoring himself on the filter's intake slats and chilling. He came to give me happy wiggles when I stopped and rushed forward upon seeing that. He's never done that before today and this morning he was his same happy self. My roommate is keeping an eye on him for me this evening, but he does like to rest in some of the most uncomfortable places; he prefers to sleep wedged in between his one plastic plant's stems over any of the other live plants or betta hammock.


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

What is it with these guys?! Like 1 in every 10 has some weird habit of jamming themselves face-first into rocks or wiggling between filters & plants. Then they go to sleep. So weird! Lol


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm going to adjust the electrical cord from the heater and filter so water cannot accidentally drip to electric socket


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Leo is supposed to be shipped today but I thought the seller wouldn't ship today because weather is atrocious in so many places in the US.

So, this morning I contacted seller and told them that they could use their judgement on whether it's a good idea or not to ship Leo today.

Seller responded that they can ship Leo with no problems , today.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I plan on doing a bit of rescaping with his tank cleaning and water changes today. I want to add more plants and will be moving things around to better accommodate them once I get the tomorrow. I'm also planning on giving the glass a good scrub since he has some water spots on the outside I missed due to the quickness of the wc I did last time. 
Beyond that, there's a possibility I may be adding frozen bloodworms to his diet soon. I'm thinking he'll like that better than the freeze dried ones I currently give him once a week. He seems to prefer food that slowly sinks to the bottom (like his frozen brine shrimp I primarily give him) as then he can chase down the bites and gobble them up. He ignores all floating food. In related news, I have entire container of pellets that is going to waste.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm planning to get 3 individual gallons of drinking water from the store.

Obviously, I will drink the water myself.

I will be left with three empty gallon bottles.

Those 3 bottles will be filled with water and will be left to sit to get to room temperature .

So, when I do my first water change, I will have water that is similar temperature to the tank water.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

According to my USPS tracker, Leo is Cape Coral Florida right now .

Obviously, the seller thinks that it's OK to send Leo even though weather is America is a nightmare right now.

I have faith in the seller that they made the right judgement.

I'm just hoping I don't end up with a frozen fish.


----------



## WillL (Dec 6, 2017)

I played with my fish today. And I fed his frozen bloodworms like normal. He jumps for them


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I did a pwc change on the tanks.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, I'm hoping Leo safe transit and waiting for his arrival.

This is my first time buying a betta online .

This time, I made the mistake of buying from a seller all the way from Florida and I'm in Nevada.

If I ever need to buy another betta online again, I will buy from someone in California.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I will head off to Petsmart and buy Leo a goldfish bowl so Leo can spend the first few days in my home in that bowl to recover from the trip.

I have a ten gallon with all the fixing waiting for Leo but my tank is in my bedroom and close to my computer.

And, I'm online and in my room a lot.

I will place the fish bowl in a low traffic area of my home and will cover the opening so Leo cannot jump out.

This way I don't scare Leo to death right after his very stressful and scary trip.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

My mail arrived but no Leo.

Leo is still in transit to Las Vegas Nevada.

I hope Leo is OK.

I messaged the seller that weather is a nightmare out there with 23 states being under severe weather advisories.

I told seller I was willing to wait until next Monday for Leo to be shipped.

Seller assured me that it was OK.

Worst comes to worst, I will ask for a refund and buy another one from a seller that is closer to me.


----------



## WillL (Dec 6, 2017)

MySonLeo said:


> My mail arrived but no Leo.
> 
> Leo is still in transit to Las Vegas Nevada.
> 
> ...


IMO u should go to a good LFS to get ur betta or have ur LFS special order if you can. Or start breeding urself. I'm gonna start breeding start of 2019. I know thats a while but thats when we moved from a cramped dinky apartment and I can have my own rack and stuff and start breeding! I will be breeding from Thailand imports and selling my bettas on the forum and to my LFS and maybe aquabid if they are nice enough!


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Will, I just want one betta so no breeding for me.


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

I started putting together Mercury's new home. She's going to be upgraded to one half of a divided 10 gallon from her current 2.5 gallon

Hopefully Leo gets to you safe and sound!


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Found out through my tracker that Leo is in Las Vegas at the mail facility.

I'm going to that post office as soon as it opens to pick Leo up.

I'm not waiting for Leo to be delivered to my home.

I recently got a package delivered through Fed Ex.

I tracked that my packaged got to their Las Vegas facility and was loaded unto to truck to be delivered me at 8 30 am.

I did not get the package until 4 30 pm (ish)

So, my package was ridding along in the Fed Ex truck for eight hours.

I don't want Leo to go through a similar experience.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Got Leo at the post office when they first opened.

Leo is OK.

http://www.bettafish.com/129-betta-chat/757834-video-me-unboxing-leo.html


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Put a few pellets of food into his bowl.

Leo ate it.

I will leave Leo alone for two days before transferring Leo to his aquarium .


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Since Leo is in a bowl with no heating and it's cold where I am, I will turn up my central heating by a few degrees to accommodate him


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I will feed Leo some pellets .

I did a 90% water change on his goldfish bowl.

One more day of recuperating from the trip and Leo will go to his ten gallon .

I think Leo will be happy in his ten gallon.


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

I had planned on getting another 3.5 gal tank for V (since that's what the 4 other boys are in), but there was a sale on the Top Fin Retreat 5 gal tank kit & I couldn't resist. I found a hidden dial on the pump, the flow is adjustable - I know a lot of people have posted places saying it's the one thing they don't like about the tank. Well, you can adjust it. It's just not in the instruction manual!


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Leo has been in my "busy" computer room for an hour, he has shown no nervous or skittish behavior.

So, Leo get's to go into his ten gallon now.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Got Leo some blood worms and a tank thermometer.


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

Just in case a power outage occurs when I'm not home, I typed up and printed a power outage plan for all of my tanks and someone can follow it.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I noticed Loki having some problems with the filter, which he usually loves to play in -both the intake and outflow portions- and so I turned it off today. He's probably not having any problems and I'm just being a paranoid fish mommy, but it's a change in his behavior so I figured having his filter off for a day or two won't hurt him and will lessen my stress. 


I've also started lightly tapping on the glass before feeding him. He picked up on it rather quickly and today I gave him his weekly treat of freeze dried bloodworms. He gobbled them up after a few moments of waiting for his shrimp.


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

50% water change for Hanzo & Aki today (I rotate 50% & 100% changes because I have so many tanks). Hattori Hanzo is consistently the happiest of all 11, nothing gets him down. Aki is much happier out of the sorority now, & has grown a few mm in the last 2 weeks. Amazing!


----------



## czygyny (Feb 11, 2018)

I fed mine the last of the big mosquito larvae I found in a bucket on the property. Those guys LOVE live, wiggly food. I especially like the pupae, because they are faster and harder to catch and the fish really have to work at nabbing them. If a fish ever had a satisfied look on their little faces it is after eating live foods.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I fed Leo two pellets of food this morning.

Leo ate it.

Yesterday when I first tried to feed Leo his two pellets of food he didn't initially eat it.

The pellets were at the bottom of the tank yesterday for a long time before Leo ate it.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I fed Loki this morning and played with him when I got up this afternoon. Made my cat jealous.


----------



## CassandraLT90 (Feb 24, 2018)

I did a water change, cleaned the algea off the glass and plants. 


It's so hard to get a picture of him.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I did a 50% water change, scrubbed the spot of algae off the tank wall that was growing in the corner, and vacuumed the heck out of the gravel. Loki spent the time in his little cup angrily glaring at me for removing him from his warm, roomie home. I kicked up some debris that I must have been missing before. So he's in a _mostly_ clean tank.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I fed Leo.

I put a mirror up to his aquarium and watched him react ! :grin2:

I will clean the outside of his aquarium with some newspaper and water.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Just shot a video of Leo flaring.

Yeah, I'm a minimalist when it comes to decor ! :grin2:


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I personally think that all Leo needs is a place to hide and feel safe when he needs.

I think that two PVC pipe joints will serve Leo's need to feel safe.

Besides that, I don't need anything else.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your Betta is one gorgeous boy. Congratulations!

FWIW, Betta are not minimalist. The best, least stressful and most natural habitat has lots of plants and shadows/cover. Consider how stressful it would be if they lived wide-open spaces in the wild. Even though in aquariums they aren't going to be exposed to larger fish and birds, the survival instinct carries over.

Plants don't have to be real. www.drsfostersmith.com have some wonderfully realistic silk plants.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

OK. 

Will look into getting a more decor.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you started a journal? I think it would be a really interesting read.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't want to start a journal..

Leo tank is A LOT more "busy" now.

I'm just waiting for the water to clear.

I put aquarium sand in there.

Yes, I did prewash the sand before putting it into aquarium.

I will have a video by tomorrow.

LOL, I resisted starting a journal for years, but given the fact that I will ramble in every thread I create, not really expecting replies but just thinking out loud, I started a journal to ramble in.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I hope Leo likes it.

To me , Leo is harder to see now .

I do like the new decor though.

Just fed Leo and even though the tank is A LOT busier, Leo still went for his food at the surface of the water.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

After a night of the filtration system running, the water in the tank is A LOT more clear.

I'm enjoying Leo's new decor and I hope Leo is enjoying it too.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey *RussellTheShihTzu*,

Thanks for giving me that bit of advice.

You are right about bettas being a prey animal and hard wired with prey animal instincts .

I understand why I should do my level best to make Leo feel safe.

I also own a rabbit and rabbits are prey animals too and have prey animal instincts hard wired into them.

My rabbit's name is Peanut. Peanut is six years old now. The video is when I first brought Peanut home.


----------



## czygyny (Feb 11, 2018)

I agree with providing cover for bettas. I create little rock 'caves' for my bettas; flat, thin, angular stones I find in our creek. Some hang out all day, some only for a nap, but they all seem to appreciate the place to hide.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I took a video of Leo tank with the water all cleared up.

I now believe that the closer I can replicate a betta's natural environment , the better the betta will feel mentally and physically.


----------



## DanielleFish1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Fed Shy Guy - he went crazy for his Omega One Betta Buffet!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

So far, in a last ditch effort to figure out why Monet acts sick, I've moved him to a 1 gal hospital tank with his live anubia coin, an artificial silk plant, and his heater, to see if he starts to do better. I'm wondering if the substrate in his main tank is leaching something toxic into the water. So far he's slowly exploring the tank.

Later on I'm doing water changes on my 2 other tanks.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

Today is Tuesday, and that's bloodworm day for Loki. However I thought it was Wednesday this morning and ended up feeding him some of the betta flakes I'm trying to use up. (He get's them once a week, since they aren't as good for him as the rest.)


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Fed Leo this morning.

Leo is really enjoying his new decor and it looks like Leo is having fun.

Leo plays games by exploring, darting back and forth and flaring at his new decor.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

http://www.bettafish.com/101-betta-...q-decorations-sharp-edges.html#post1852440050

Going to fix my ornament because it has sharp edges with aquarium sealant .


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

gave everyone bloodworms last night. I defrosted them in a little cup and used a spoon to put the worms in everyone's tank and Mercury, Serenity, and Jupiter ate them off the spoon. Piras started building an epic bubble nest after he ate


----------



## HKLuterman (Jan 24, 2018)

Decided to stop and get some frozen bloodworms to try to vary my guy's diet. So far he's only wanted pellets (I tried soaked freeze dried blood worms a few weeks ago and he didn't want it). So I got home, thawed a tiny sliver in some tank water and then dropped some in. They sank right by his face and he had no idea what they were. So I picked them up with the turkey baster and tried again, and again, and again. Eventually, he did discover one on the gravel and gave it a try - and seemed to enjoy it. He ate two or three, and I cleaned up the rest. Hopefully he'll be more eager next time!


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

Today is water change day! However, I'm exhausted and am going to do it tomorrow. 
Loki got some bloodworms and his filter turned off (I've discovered it's too strong for him and will be replacing it just as soon as the bills are paid, until then it get's turned off and on sporadically.) 


Loki finds it a blast whenever his filter turns on or off. Constantly swimming through where the water pumps out the moment there's a change. It'll entertain him for at least a day.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Currently I'm assembling a Aqua Clear 55 gal aquarium stand to put my 5 gal and new 10 gal tanks on, I've got it about half way assembled but have stopped to eat dinner. I'm also testing the 10 gal tank to make sure there's no leaks and will set it up tomorrow.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

At the LFS I found a beautiful group of koi girls in a huge tank and picked out the underdog - she looks a bit ragged but I swear she's bluffing. She's coming out of her shell and feeling a bit better now that she's in her own space. I gave her some IAL and she's been flirting with Vanilla, who has decided to woo her with a huge bubblenest. They are so adorable together. They're not in the same tank, but they can see each other and just ... well, awwwww <3 

Fed the bettas daphnia today, partial water changes all round. Tomorrow is fasting except for the new girl.


----------



## annahhayy (Feb 19, 2018)

I bought Da Vinci a new plant and a new hide since he was very uninterested in the other one he had lol


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I tried to save this sunken treasure decor but decided against .

After two days in my tank inside of the decor began to show the early signs of rust. (in the black circle)

I sprayed Krylon clear gloss coat to try and save the decor.

I found out on the net that it will continue to rust further.

Also, I didn't want to deal with all the chemicals in the paint. :surprise:

So, I'm throwing the decor away.

I did make a new decor from old tuperware like material. I made holes on both ends for Leo can get in and out.

I glued glass marbles to the tuperware using aquarium safe sealant.

I will put my new DIY decor in Leo's tank in the morning when there is day time light. :grin2:
*
If anyone intends to copy me in my fish gem house. Please put your gem house, for the first time, in the morning or during the day when there is day light. Give your fish around TEN hours to get to know the entrance and exit. Do not put the gem house , for the first time into your tank ,when it is dark outside !*


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

*Coral The Delta Tail Male*

Eh. Not much. We moved Coral from the Petco bowl to his one gallon tank. He's mainly just slowly moved from the front right to the back right to the back left in the fake grass then diagonal back to the from right again. Then over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and and OVER again.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Just did a 90% water change.

I just don't trust that decor leaching stuff into my tank water.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

If anyone decides to copy my gem house.

Make sure that the first time you put the gem house into your aquarium you put it in *DURING THE DAY. 

*You want to give your fish all day to explore it's exit and entrance because bettas are air breathers.

Once you give your fish all day to explore, the fish will remember how to get in and out.

The last thing you want to do is have your betta in the structure for the first time and immediately turn off the light and it's the fish's first time in structure.

Also, make exit and entrance holes that are big and easy to find. 

Once you give your fish all day to explore, it will remember how to get out if you turn off the lights while the fish is inside during the night.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

Loki got two new plants technically yesterday. 
He got some brine shrimp this morning and a new snail to keep his place clean.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

The anubia coin and anacharis that I ordered finally arrived. Floated the bulk of the anacharis in Pinkerton's 5 gal tank and put the reset of it, along with the anubia in the 10 gal with the zebra danio. 

For anyone reading, the danio should be in a 20 gal, if you get them do not make my mistake of thinking they are like some of the other danio who can be in a 10 gal. I got them without doing enough research and the 10 gal is the largest tank I could afford to set up that's the only reason they are in it. I'd have returned them if I could have. I may yet try and find a 10 gal long....


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I rearranged the sorority tank and added 2 new girls to replace my 2 girls that passed. They are getting along really well at the moment. One of the girls, Hope, was in the LFS for more than 6 months and had very prominent stress stripes going so she was a mercy purchase. The clerks told me that they were so glad that she was finally getting a home! I put her into the tank and she colored up really quickly then tried to upend the current reigning Camilla. It was a draw and they receded to different areas of the tank and are doing great now.

I got Camilla when she was just a little fry and she has really grown up into a cutie! It was interesting to watch her go from the baby in the tank to the queen bee without being too aggressive of a fish.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I fed my Leo.

Leo loves his new gem house decor.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I er . . . I went to the LPS, got a small heater for Nilla. ButI also came home with two new fish >_< ... I figured, hey, it's going to be my b-day soon so, why not. 

One is a metallic orange CT, the other is an orange/pink butterfly VT. The pet store employees were ogling the CT, holding his cup up and just gushing over him - and I really don't blame them, he is a stunner. I had a really lovely chat with the fish person about bettas (Mine, hers, we connected and talked for at least twenty minutes). It was a very pleasant surprise. So I felt good that the bettas on the shelf were being taken care of, even if they were in cups. 

I named my koi girl - Arachne. She's really warming up to me and her spots are really popping; more black than orange ... but oh so cute <3 She has a bubblenest, which is adorable. Girls usually don't nest like the guys, and she is 100 percent female. It's the IAL that's putting her in the mood. 

Water changes all around tomorrow. The new guys are going into temporary setups tomorrow once they're settled in. 

Pics will come of Arachne and the new guys soon.


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

It used to be my gaming room. I have 4 tanks in here now that I moved Aki up here next to Varuna. She's happier up here where she can't see the sorority tank where she's not allowed.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I ordered an anubias plant on a piece of driftwood from Ebay for my new boy. May buy some more plants once I see how much room is left in his 5.5. May take a while to get it because of the storm and it coming from New Jersey and all but we're excited.


----------



## gandalfbettamom (Mar 4, 2018)

I picked up 3 plastic containers for my grindal and white worms I'm about to purchase this evening. Picked up some more coco fiber because I barely had any left in my storage. 

This evening, I'm picking up grindal & white worms, as well as hornworts and frogbit. I think Gandalf (my betta) would approve.


----------



## gandalfbettamom (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh, I forgot his catappa leaves should be in the mail box, new filter got delivered to my office this morning, and NLS feed is on its way. I'm on a shopping spree!


----------



## Queina (Feb 24, 2018)

I fed the boys for the first time since they arrived yesterday and flared Niran for the first time since he's home, then fed him and Narong some defrosted daphnia, made Niran flare again to prevent any constipation issue since they're still recovering from the long trip, and well... tried to establish a feeding schedule for this one, since he's my first betta that's so large and I heard they have quite the sensitive stomach. Must have fed him between 6-10 daphnias and he still spent all day picking at the worms and other small water creatures that live in his planted tank when he was not swimming against the filter output.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Water changes all 'round, moved Arachne down to the TV room and Vanilla out to the kitchen. Duke and Prim remain where they are but they might move up to the bedroom. The two new guys are doing wonderfully and have eaten several pellets. The crowntail boy - named Raku - is now more relaxed and his colours have deepened to a beautiful red copper full mask dragon, but he is very shy yet. Tomorrow, just feeding. Friday, possible trip to the LPS for new live plants and a look at natural décor, and frozen foods, possibly a live culture of some kind. IAL'd all the tanks, the bettas are so happy. When they're happy, I'm happy.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

<-----------is patiently waiting for pictures of *fleetfish's *new additions. :grin2:


----------



## gandalfbettamom (Mar 4, 2018)

More shopping....

Gandalf's tank is pretty warm but still a wee bit on the colder side. Just a wee bit. So...

I got a new heater and I just got it today

Grindal and White worms are both doing amazing as of this morning so I'll feed him tonight with them. Grindal or white? Grindal or white? That is the question.

Also... picking up some algae wafers for Brownie and Gertrude after work.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I fed Loki his brine shrimp and played with him in his plants.


----------



## HKLuterman (Jan 24, 2018)

I added some cholla wood with java moss attached last night. While it's mostly for preparing to house shrimp in the tank (eventually), I did position one of the larger pieces so that the end sits near the surface, giving Mister Ferguson a spot to sit if he so chooses (I can see him sitting there right now, so I guess it's a hit).

I've also added frogbit to the surface which he seems to like to swim through; all the hanging roots must be fun for him.

The other day I caught some mosquito larvae and gave it to him as a special treat. He loved it! Definitely will do that at least once a week if I can. He still doesn't seem too enthused about the frozen bloodworms though.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Leo is getting fasted today . :grin2:


----------



## gandalfbettamom (Mar 4, 2018)

We returned our two apple snails, Brownie and Gertrude after assessing how big they were going to get. Also, they ate almost all of our frogbit.

Today, we got a new snail - horned zebra nerite. Just one. His name is Steve. I hope he does well in our tank  He doesn't eat live plants apparently!


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

On regular , non fasting days, Leo gets 6 or 7 pellets a day. ( The pellets are really small)

It's 8 pm now and I will give Leo ONE pellet.


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

Varuna is overly excited about the anubias nana plant I gave him yesterday. He still lays in his plastic leaf hammock, but more frequently he's been laying down in the middle of the plant & just relaxing.

I'm probably going to add another plant to Sue's tank today, with summertime coming the daylight fills the room more hours out of the day & he's been finding less hiding spaces as a result. The new tank is much larger (going from a 3.5gal half moon acrylic to a 5.2gal glass), so some extra cover couldn't hurt.

I'm probably going to do partial water changes on all the tanks. I got a good 7-day vacation from work & I mean to take advantage of it while I can


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Today, I'm was upset to learn to that A LOT of fish decor simply are not safe.

I learned that just because a legitimate LFS carries a decor, does not mean that the decor is safe.

Assuming that a decor is safe can lead to dead fishies . :surprise:

http://www.bettafish.com/101-betta-...essories/224650-dangerous-ornaments-list.html


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I did a 90% water change nine days ago.

I did put beneficial bacteria in a bottle into the tank , one week before Leo arrived.

Today, is the first day I'm testing the water.

I'm holding my breath in the hopes that Leo tank is cycled.

Drum roll please ! :grin2:


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Tested my water.

Tank is not cycled . :frown2:

Water test results are as follows.

Ammonia no color.

nitrate 0

nitrite 1 .


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I did a 90% water change.

Will test water again tomorrow after water parameters have even out .


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

MySonLeo said:


> I did a 90% water change.
> 
> Will test water again tomorrow after water parameters have even out .


Remember, the bacteria that convert ammonia to nitrates don't have a chance to grow if you change too much water daily. 50% is sufficient until the tank is totally cycled. If ammonia levels are too high after a 50% change, there's something keeping levels up: pieces of pellets laying in substrate are a huge offender.

I know you haven't had Leo's tank set up very long & have been doing frequent water changes (which is good!), but you may have lost a few pieces of food somewhere & that could be jacking ammonia up.

If you can afford a substrate/gravel vacuum try to clean the bottom of Leo's tank very thoroughly. You can also buy an easy plant at Petsmart, such as anubias nana or water wisteria, & simply float it in his tank. It will level out pH & reduce ammonia levels REALLY well!

Also, you may want to try an ammonia reducer like the one Fluval makes. They're pellets you can put in your filter in a bag. Or an ammonia reducer sponge. It just sits in the tank soaking the stuff up.

Indian almond leaves help balance pH & aid in making levels hospitable to Bettas, too, & are easy to find. Floating a large one or several small ones on the surface of Leo's water will help tons.

Hope this helps


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

MK8680 said:


> Remember, the bacteria that convert ammonia to nitrates don't have a chance to grow if you change too much water daily. 50% is sufficient until the tank is totally cycled. If ammonia levels are too high after a 50% change, there's something keeping levels up: pieces of pellets laying in substrate are a huge offender.
> 
> I know you haven't had Leo's tank set up very long & have been doing frequent water changes (which is good!), but you may have lost a few pieces of food somewhere & that could be jacking ammonia up.
> 
> ...


If there is no color in the ammonia test, doesn't that mean that ammonia level is zero ?

Ammonia test should run from yellow to green. 

Right now, I have aquarium sand in the tank.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Bought some clear suction cups to make DIY leaf hammocks for one of my males. For some reason not a single LFS or pet store here sells ready made betta hammocks...


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

It could that my ammonia test is messed up.

I did put some betta food in a small cup and added water. I will test the water in a few days.

Leo has been eating his pellets on the as they float on the surface of the water before they have a chance to sink.

Leo has been pooping on the aquarium sand. I have been reluctant to give the sand a good cleaning because it will take up a lot of the sand .

I will give the sand a good cleaning today. I will eventually change the sand to gravel that they sell in the LFS.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I have some goldfish food from my goldfish keeping days.

I'm using the food to test my water tester.

After I test the water with my tester, I will bring it to Petsmart or Petco and ask them to test the water to see if it matches up with my results.

I wont keep goldfish anymore , so the food would be thrown away


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, finished the hammock (used multiple silk leaves) and put it in the tank. Sparky came over to take a look, hissed at it like an angry kitten and swam away. Errr... okay then.


----------



## Queina (Feb 24, 2018)

MySonLeo said:


> It could that my ammonia test is messed up.
> 
> I did put some betta food in a small cup and added water. I will test the water in a few days.
> 
> ...


If you use a gravel cleaner you should be fine with cleaning the sand without sucking much in. What you can do is hover over the sand (about an inch or so) and if it sucks it too hard you can pinch the tube to make the sand sink again. Don't bury the gravel cleaner in the sand too deep though. What you can also do is lightly waving your hand over the sand to make the debris float up, then suck them up.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

@ queina

OK.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Today I did another 50% water change and bought some Seachem Prime to use during said water change


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I did a water change and rearranged his plants. Then I fed him some blood worms.


----------



## F8LFighterFish (Mar 13, 2018)

Gave my 4 spawns new 55g grow out tanks and fed them all a nice treat of white worms with hikari first bites, bio gold pellets frozen bloodworms, and frozen bbs. Put it all into a food processor turning it to paste and freeze it to small marble size balls using orbeads molds. Then when i pull it out to feed it to them i roll the balls in grindal worms to give them a better treat. I spoil my babies nothing is too good for my little ones. Oh and thank you for having us in the forum very nice people here and lots of info. Thank you so much.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Since my stash of almond leaves is running low I ordered another 100.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Tested the water this morning.

The food has been sitting in the water for around 22 hours.

Again, no color change in the ammonia test.

Shocking !

I don't have the receipt anymore for the water test kit.

Also, the time that I could exchange or get a refund already expired anyways.

How do I go about getting another water tester that actually works ?

The expiration date on my current tester is in the year of 2022.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I just figured out why my ammonia tester is not working.

I was supposed to add drops from both bottles of ammonia tester.

I just added drops from one bottle. 

This remind me of a saying "when all else fails.......read the directions !" :grin2:


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Today I did another 50% water change with Prime, nitrites:crying: making me crazy, I do feel like I stirred up more junk than previously that much have been hiding under my decor. When moving all my decor and plants around, I realized that maybe I could use a little more cover in the back so I ordered a bunch of suction cup plants and decor so I could cover the majority of the back of Eli's tank, maybe on the side a little since the tank is right by a door and sometimes people suddenly appear and that could be a little stressful lol. I know people are stressing me out today:grin2:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally a pic of Raku <3 - taken before a WC today. I am planning on redoing all tanks soon with new stuff, my spring project, forgive the bareness.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I bought Leo around a month ago on ebay.

Last night was first time I went back to ebay and clicked on "see full item description".

Here's what it said about Leo.



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*This listing is for a beautiful, still growing young male Halfmoon betta, imported from Thailand,** which means that he is in our fish room. Here in the USA, and you don't have to wait a month to have it, or pay extra for shipping and other fees. He is very active, eating well and in perfect health and condition. This beautiful betta has show quality color and form, because it was bred by one of the most experienced and reputable betta breeders in Thailand.*
> *DETAILS:*
> 
> 
> ...


I did not find out Leo's age until last night.

I hope Leo lives a long and happy life with me. :grin2:


----------



## BubbleBetta (Mar 15, 2018)

Yesterday I bought a glass top for my female bettas in their tank. I thought I was all good when my heater made a super weird noise when it turned on. Guess I will be buying a new one. I am also looking at getting either one or two angelfish for that tank. I have been wanting to branch out for a while when I found some really pretty ones. Hopefully they transfer smoothly into the tank. Also let me know about angels with bettas. I have heard mixed things. I have four females (will be adding two more) in my 20 gallon long. It has a sponge filter and soft plants. I will probably add more plants too.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Today, I followed the directions on the water chemistry set down to a T .

I got 

.25 ammonia

.50 nitrite

5 nitrate.

It is now time for a water change. :grin2:

I took the opportunity of doing a water change to change the substrate from sand to gravel.

I did some research on the net and learned how to do it right.

I put Leo in his goldfish bowl for safe keeping.

I saved 50% of the water in a my for Leo only utility bucket while keeping his filter cartridge and bio media and plants soaked.

I emptied out the sand and added gravel.

I then did a 50% change. :grin2:


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I will keep a log on the water test I will do everyday and will post on this thread once a week with the results.


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

I got some pennywort and another plant I can't remember the name of for Neptune's tank. I hope having more plant cover will help her feel less stressed.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

More water changes for Eli, will I ever cycle this small tank? I also added some new decor in...


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm just admiring Leo's beauty .

I'm also content that Leo is my only fish "child". 

Leo does have a sister that's a rabbit, Peanut.






Leo and Peanut don't see eye to eye. :grin2:


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

Peanut is so cute! I love lop ear bunnies

I did some water changes yesterday, and I used the new python siphon with a bulb for starting the siphon. These were the easiest and least stressful water changes ever.


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Leo enjoyed some blood worms today.

I will get him a blood worm cone next time I'm at the LFS


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

Water changes all around on every tank. I'm up to 15 Bettas now... I got a few more since the last time I posted. Ooops.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

50% water change with siphon, bought the Python siphon starter....that thing is great! Makes the job so much quicker! Gave Eli some Daphnia. The other day Eli full on jumped out of the water like a shark when the Daphnia got close, gotta be careful he doesn't fly out of the tank!:grin2:


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Had to put my oldest betta Manfred to sleep  I got him two years ago in horrible condition but with care he flourished into a beautiful bright red delta tail boy. This past month though he started to go downhill fast. Nothing I did helped. I guess the bad start to his life really did a number on him. So I had to make the toughest decision... SIP my flashy little friend.

On a happier note - his redone tank now belongs to a tiny betta girl named Lumi (it means Snow both in Estonian and Finnish). She looks like a half white, half see through nugget with two large black eyes and boundless amounts of energy.


----------



## irishnugget (Mar 27, 2018)

I rescued a beautiful pale whitish pink betta a few weeks ago. I have kept him isolated in a 2 gal. aquarium i use as a hospital tank. I wanted to make sure he is free of any issues.
Well ... i am so confused and concerned for him. He has grown. But, I am not sure if he is oddly mottled or if he is sickly. My gut says he is sick, but when i shine a light on him I am uncertain. My daughter cannot tell either. We are both stumped. His head is a beautiful pale pink with blueish iridescence to his belly area. But from the back of his belly to the caudal peduncle it looks bruised. When a light is shined it looks like he is mottled reddish and a little blue with a beautiful greenish iridescence. He is terribly thin. His scales are normal so far. He flares beautifully. I put him in a container and floated him in my female's tank... he behaved normally. His 'beard' is healthy and he moved just fine. I bought a frozen variety pack of food for him in hopes of him gaining weight. It's advisable to have a variety of food anyway. 

I just have this horrible feeling. But it could be his coloring is odd too. I just don't know and I haven't figured out how to post a picture here yet. I own a Samsung Galaxy J7 *no other device for taking pics, sorry*


----------



## irishnugget (Mar 27, 2018)

A picture of Lumi would be awesome!!! She sounds so beautiful. Sorry about Manfred.


----------



## irishnugget (Mar 27, 2018)

MK8680 said:


> Water changes all around on every tank. I'm up to 15 Bettas now... I got a few more since the last time I posted. Ooops.


:surprise: jealous! lol


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

This is little less "what did I do for my betta" and a little more "what did I do _too_ my betta/for my shrimp."
Apparently, Loki's laid back "I find my tankmates fun to watch and would never attack them" attitude only applied as long at they aren't about to become a momma. After hunting for and frequently attacking my one and only berried shrimp, specifically targeting the eggs clutched in her back legs and even managing to grab and eat some, I went and got Mommy To Be one of those square birthing nets and separated her from Loki's relentless ways. 
Everyone is much happier now. Mama get's to rest knowing her and her future young are not being targeted by a relentless killer, and Loki is back to watching the rest of the shrimp and the snail with a happy, none violent, curiosity. And without me or my roommate trying to chase him away from his prey.


----------



## irishnugget (Mar 27, 2018)

I am waiting for a shipment of plants! *tis excited* they are supposed to be coming in today. Her Highness will be getting a slight overhaul of her domain. I look forward to her reaction, she is so cute and silly. She 'digs' through the gravel for ... whatever! lol she loves following the cherry shrimp around like a little dog watching butterflies. I am so fortunate to have seen her and am so happy I didn't hesitate to get her.


----------



## Rosenbaum (Mar 28, 2018)

I bought Rosenbaum a silk plant today to replace my plastic one! His fins seem so fragile I don't want him ripping them!

He seems interested in the new plant but I think he misses his old one, he really loved it. I think in the future I might try to get him a silk plant closer in size and shape as the one I had before.

I also did a bit of a water change (more like a replacement) because I lost a little water to evaporation.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Victus (Platinum CT) got put in a hospital tank, AGAIN, because no matter what this thing chews and shreds his fins. He's lucky I love him. Stress Coat+ & salt on board to help with healing. I swear he's gonna get a bare tank one of these days if he doesn't knock it off. 

Lilihierax (Li for short LOL; Orange Butterfly VT) got fed. Earlier this week I bought him a third Anubias and split the roots on his Crypts, so no tank maintenance for him.


----------

